# PE exam Water Resources and Enviromental



## madhvi

Hello Everyone,
For Anyone who wishes to pas the PE and willingly to put in the effort to practice problems, I highly recommend EET review classes


----------



## 2folxtrynapass

What depth did you take? I am considering switching from construction to water.


----------



## madhvi

teamspears2010 said:


> What depth did you take? I am considering switching from construction to water.


I took Water Resources and Environmental


----------

